# Honeybees Improve Slightly



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems that there has been a better survival rate amongst beekeepers this spring....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/04/honeybee-die-less-severe-year-feature/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=1f91695ffa-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-1f91695ffa-296641129


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope the bees are surviving as well as the beekeepers.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I hope the bees are surviving as well as the beekeepers.


I actually caught another swarm of bees this evening....top photo was when I first dumped them into a medium hive body....the lower photo is after I put them into a complete hive.

Regards, Mike


----------

